# CAM Question - Please Help



## jcorrea7 (May 22, 2009)

Hello there guys... I'm new to the forum and registered to see if you all can help answer a question for me. I tried the local forums but everyone was stumped so I wanted to reach out elsewhere.

I recently purchased a Pontiac 400 engine and the guy threw in a "racing" cam, or so he said. I am trying to locate the specs of it but I cant seem to find anything. I want to see if this is just the stock cam or one that he purchased. I've tried the internet search for days and no luck.

Head of Cam : 130r c
before first lobe: 540 233
On opposite side of ^ : CWC

Your help would be much appreciated....Thanks in advance for your help....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Take the cam into an engine builder and he may be able to measure the lift and duration.

I would imagine it's 0.540 lift and 233* duration with a counter clockwise rotating distributor.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Where are you? This would be easy to reverse engineer.


----------



## jcorrea7 (May 22, 2009)

*Location*



GTOJer said:


> Where are you? This would be easy to reverse engineer.


South Texas


----------



## jcorrea7 (May 22, 2009)

*Cam*



Rukee said:


> Take the cam into an engine builder and he may be able to measure the lift and duration.
> 
> I would imagine it's 0.540 lift and 233* duration with a counter clockwise rotating distributor.



With that lift and duration, would you consider it a "hot" cam? or stock?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

.540 lift for a Pontiac is huge. Most performance street cams are in the .450 lift range, as the pontiacs have big runners and valves and don't need as much lift as the equal chevy.


----------

